
5 Lessons We Learned About Lean Startup - illaigescheit
http://www.geektime.com/2016/02/21/5-lean-startup-lessons-we-learned-while-building-mobifile/
======
kdkooo
Great synopsis of the lean startup method. Would have loved to also hear about
any cons encountered.

